# WMA et itunes



## cstomy (15 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour, je viens de switcher avec un macbook et je n'arrive pas à lire les fichiers wma avec itunes, j'ai pourtant installé flip4mac et perians comme codecs. Avez vous une solution svp? Merci à ce super forum pour toutes ces infos....


----------



## unfolding (15 Janvier 2007)

Le Codec Flip4Mac pour lire les fichier WMA et WMV jusqu'au Media Player 9 ne sont que pour le lecteur Quicktime.
Pour lire les fichiers wma sous iTunes il faut les convertir en MP3 ou mieux en M4A. iTunes  propose de le faire en faisant un clic droit sur les titres en questions.


----------



## intra (15 Janvier 2007)

Je te conseille ce lien

http://www.askdavetaylor.com/convert_mac_wma_audio_files_to_mp3.html tu devrais y trouver ton bonheur. Fais gaffe quand meme: Media player et iTune ont une facon totalement differente de classer la musique. A ce que je pu comprendre le .wma ne sont pas tagg&#233;. Cela veut dire que tous les informations concernates le morceau (auteur, album, etc.) ne sont pas indiqu&#233;es dans le ficher lui meme mais elles sont stok&#233;es dans l'ordi. Donc quand tu converts les fichers de .wma a .mp3 tu n'aura que le titre du morceau qui va apparetre et dans iTune et tu devras tout indiquer a la main (la base de donn&#233;es CCSD ne reconnais pas le morceau et donc tu ne peux pas le faire en automatiquement. Quelqu'un a une id&#233;e pour le faire en automatique?). Ca c'est mon experience et je t'avoue que ca et&#233; bien embetant de voir tout ca (d'ailleurs j'ai pas encore fini de tagger tous mes mrceau...).


----------



## jpmiss (15 Janvier 2007)

unfolding a dit:


> Pour lire les fichiers wma sous iTunes il faut les convertir en MP3 ou mieux en M4A. iTunes propose de le faire en faisant un clic droit sur les titres en questions.


Il me semblait que seule la version PC d'iTunes permettait cette conversion.

SI non pour convertir les wma en mp3 tu peux utiliser switch (cit&#233; dans le lien donn&#233; plus haut).


----------



## pickwick (15 Janvier 2007)

oui il n'a a que la version pc qui permettte la transformation directe.
une autre solution est là : http://www.easywma.com/


----------



## kleo2 (15 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour.

Je rencontre le meme probleme...

En fait j'ai téléchargé Switch pour convertir des WMA en MP3 mais lorsque je click sur convert (aprés avoir importé les bons fichiers bien sur dans switch!) il me met un message d'erreur et ne trouve pas ces fichiers.
J'ai désistallé réinstallé mm soucis.
J'ai essayé avec un autre album, idem.

Et puis je viens de lire vos petits conseils et j'ai téléchargé la démo de easy wma qui m'a effectivement converti les morceaux en mp3 mais itunes ne les lis pas!

Je ne comprend pas..

Si vous avez une idée ce serait super ( pour info je débute sur mac depuis 15 jours donc encore un peu un bébé je navigue en aveugle!)

Merci


----------



## pickwick (17 Janvier 2007)

Itunes lit bel et bien les mp3 ex wma, il y a un truc, les as tu bien importer dans ta bibioth&#232;que ? attention la version d'essai de easywma ne convertit que 12 secondes de chaque fichier....


----------



## olaye (17 Janvier 2007)

pour le coup quitte à payer il vaut mieux acheter QT pro, non?
je n'ai pas essayé, je n'ai pas de wma sous la main, mais il sait traiter les wmv, alors


----------



## r e m y (18 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il me semblait que seule la version PC d'iTunes permettait cette conversion.


 

Je confirme.

Par contre comme le switch est r&#233;cent, peut-&#234;tre le PC est-il toujours disponible.

Il faudrait alors faire la conversion de toute la biblioth&#232;que de wma sur iTunes PC, et transf&#233;rer ensuite sur le Mac les fichiers convertis en mp3 ou aac (qui en plus, devraient &#234;tre taggu&#233;s correctement par iTunes lors de la conversion)


----------



## Melounette (7 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il me semblait que seule la version PC d'iTunes permettait cette conversion.
> 
> SI non pour convertir les wma en mp3 tu peux utiliser switch (cité dans le lien donné plus haut).


Ah merci. Je coinçais un peu. Bon, par contre, pour convertir les wma (et pas seulement en mp3), il te demande d'installer Windows Media Components for quicktime de chez Flip4mac. J'ai pas trop tout compris, mais ça marche impecc' après le téléchargement gratos de l'ajout de ce bidule.
(Non, mais en fait, de ce que j'ai compris, ce sont des ajouts à quicktime pour pouvoir importer et/ou exporter du wma et donc les convertir dans switch)(si quelqu'un sait exactement le pourquoi du comment, je veux bien éclairer ma culture perso)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2007)

moi ça me rend fou... Impossible de les convertir:
- avec easywma j'ai des fichiers de 0ko
- avec switch, un message d'erreur
comprends pas (ou prèfère ne me pas comprendre)


----------



## Vondutch (17 Février 2007)

Switch est il en UB maintenant?


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Février 2007)

Pas à ma connaissance, mais il fonctionne sans problème sur mon iMac Intel.


----------



## Melounette (17 Février 2007)

bouhbouh a dit:


> moi &#231;a me rend fou... Impossible de les convertir:
> - avec easywma j'ai des fichiers de 0ko
> - avec switch, un message d'erreur
> comprends pas (ou pr&#232;f&#232;re ne me pas comprendre)


Est-ce que t'as t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; les trucs que j'ai dit juste au dessus de ton message ? Parce que sans &#231;a, moi non plus &#231;a marchait pas.
Switch fonctionne sans souci sur mon mac intel aussi. (macbook pro)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Est-ce que t'as téléchargé les trucs que j'ai dit juste au dessus de ton message ? Parce que sans ça, moi non plus ça marchait pas.
> Switch fonctionne sans souci sur mon mac intel aussi. (macbook pro)



C'est bien ce que j'ai fait, c'est pour ça que je ne comprends pas... Je pense que ça vient des DRM:mouais:


----------



## atomhic (19 Février 2007)

Ah ben &#233;videmment, si ce sont des wma prot&#233;g&#233;s, impossible de les convertir avec quelque logiciel que ce soit... 
Il ne reste plus qu'&#224; les graver sous forme de CD audio avec Windows Media Player sur un PC.
Ensuite, vous pourrez faire ce que vous voudrez de vos fichiers musicaux comme avec n'importe quel CD.


----------



## sylko (20 Février 2007)

Audion, qui est d&#233;sormais gratuit, permet &#233;galement de le faire sans probl&#232;me

Il faut juste entrer la cl&#233; qui se trouve sur cette page, pour l'utiliser.


----------



## Melounette (20 Février 2007)

atomhic a dit:


> Ah ben évidemment, si ce sont des wma protégés, impossible de les convertir avec quelque logiciel que ce soit...
> Il ne reste plus qu'à les graver sous forme de CD audio avec Windows Media Player sur un PC.
> Ensuite, vous pourrez faire ce que vous voudrez de vos fichiers musicaux comme avec n'importe quel CD.


Bah moi ça marche nickel pour les WMA que j'ai eu. Bon, en même temps, dans mon boulot, je travaille plus en AIFF et très peu en mp3, wma et tout le patatras. Donc je ne sais pas. Et puis j'ai VLC qui lit tout, donc voilà.


----------

